# Banner.



## JPdensetsu (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi,

Can somebody help?
I need a banner for *a* website. With taiko no tatsujin and with the text TAIKO DOJO.
You're free with the colors and with the fonts. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 26, 2008)

Working on it.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Oct 26, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Working on it.


Thank you Wabsta


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 26, 2008)

Like it? Probably not...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Oct 26, 2008)

It's pretty good, but not what I thought.
I'll send you the site via PM. Than you know the style


----------



## DarkLG (Oct 26, 2008)

Could someone make a banner for me because I'm not that good with making them.i want the triforce background with my name DarkLG on it.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 26, 2008)

Hmm,
I'll try something, but don't expect it this night.


----------



## DarkLG (Oct 26, 2008)

Alright just upload it to photobucket and send the link to me or send the banner to me another way if you want.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 26, 2008)

DarkLG said:
			
		

> Alright just upload it to photobucket and send the link to me or send the banner to me another way if you want.


Sorry, wasn't talking to you, I was talking to DieForIt


----------



## DarkLG (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh sorry about that .well,can someone help with making the banner I had asked for because if you check the banner I have now its pretty bad.XD


----------



## JPdensetsu (Oct 26, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> DarkLG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's very proud of you


----------



## da_head (Oct 26, 2008)

DarkLG said:
			
		

> Oh sorry about that .well,can someone help with making the banner I had asked for because if you check the banner I have now its pretty bad.XD


u shouldn't hijack threads. if u want your own banner, make your own thread.


----------



## DarkLG (Oct 26, 2008)

Um ok I'll make one then.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 27, 2008)

Something like this?


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 27, 2008)

DarkLG said:
			
		

> Could someone make a banner for me because I'm not that good with making them.i want the triforce background with my name DarkLG on it.


you want a sig? not a banner? right?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Oct 27, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Something like this?


That looks much better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 27, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So, are you going to use it?


----------



## Jasonage (Oct 27, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would look better without the squares on it


----------



## JPdensetsu (Oct 27, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to add it later this day


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, what's this banner even for..?


----------



## DarkLG (Oct 27, 2008)

yes i want a sig not a banner DarkRey.


----------

